# What no bird lovers?!



## Mel (Mar 19, 2012)

I taught my CAG to say, "I am a bird. I'm not a dog." I don't think she gets it. She still barks!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 19, 2012)

haha, i used to have 2 love birds


----------



## ascott (Mar 19, 2012)

Now that is funny....long long long ago when I was young  I walked into a pet store and suddenly I hear meowing..so I am looking around and I hear the meowing again but I noticed it was coming from above me....so I look up and they had a myna bird that meowed....laughed really hard....it was cool though


----------



## CLMoss (Mar 19, 2012)

I have two CAG and two Too's! They are really funny, but they keep me busy.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 19, 2012)

One of my birds can imitate my phone. He lives in an aviary on the patio, so when I'm out in the yard, he will make the sound of the phone. I hear it, thinking it's my phone ringing, and come running from way on the other side of the yard to get the phone ... which of course, isn't really ringing! This bird has me trained well, as I fall for this at least a few times a week!


----------



## Bow (Apr 7, 2012)

Duki pretends to be the microwave, it causes similar responses as making phone noises. He seems to realize that the microwave gets attention when it makes that noise, so for arguments sake he can make the same beeping noise and get head rubs.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 7, 2012)

Birds? .......Dont tell "Sally" she is a bird!.......








Gotts luv them U2's

JD~


----------



## pam (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful bird


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a lonely brotogeris jugularis (orange-chinned parakeet).


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 7, 2012)

What's a CAG?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 7, 2012)

Only on cold nights.


----------



## judy wayte (Apr 7, 2012)

beatiful cockatoo i have a yellow nape she screams help and tells people to come in sounds just like me NY accent and all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> What's a CAG?



Congo African Grey parrot. Very talkative. My daughter has one. He calls the dogs and sounds just like my daughter when he says, "Jim! Jim! Jim! Jim!" (Jim is her husband's name and he never listens when you call him once)


----------



## DanaRae60 (Apr 7, 2012)

We have a green wing macaw that barks like our dogs. Yes, listening you one more creature bark is awesome 

Our conure wolf-whistles everyone and our green aracari takes it all in stride!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 7, 2012)

judy wayte said:


> beatiful cockatoo i have a yellow nape she screams help and tells people to come in sounds just like me NY accent and all.



Ha Ha Judy .... funny I can picture that ...." I want some waaater" ..(wink) ....

As we all know Too's arnt the best talkers, more mimics of trippy sounds, although Sally does say "I love you" , and " Im sorry" ( as she cowers back to the rear of the cage , when she knows she has does somthing bad) and what they dont have in vocals they make it up in " snuggles" as there is no bird out there as affectionate as a too'.
Oh yea .... they are one heck of a DANCER TOO! .....

Sally Loves to dancev^v^v^


----------



## Mel (Apr 7, 2012)

We just added a TAG, Timneh African Grey, to our family. My CAG talks up a storm. Her longest phrase is, See ya later alligator, after while crocodile, not too soon baboon.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 7, 2012)

Mel said:


> We just added a TAG, Timneh African Grey, to our family. My CAG talks up a storm. Her longest phrase is, See ya later alligator, after while crocodile, not too soon baboon.



AWESOME ! ..... thats quite the talker ..... funny story , years back my aunt had a double yellow amazon. Well.....my rowdy lil cousin taught it "what the F***?" . One thanksgiving , family at the table , Grandma asks one of us to pass something on the table and the bird who is in the kitchen listening to all this shouts out ..
" What the F***" ....yas should have seen the look on G~Ma's face!
that was 30 years ago ....and still one our family funnies!


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't have a bird currently but I LOVE the bird stories and pics!!!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 8, 2012)

emysemys said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > What's a CAG?
> ...



Ah yes, African greys are remarkably smart animals. Behaviorist Irene Pepperberg taught her late subject, Alex, to speak and solve simple mathematical problems. Really a fascinating species.


----------



## Mel (Jul 20, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Birds? .......Dont tell "Sally" she is a bird!.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh yes ... She reads the Forum "too" ....( no pun intended  ) and heck thats old school if ya notice the back drop on the forum page....and after a long night of chatting it up about torts ...." off to never never land v^v^







JD~


----------



## cljohnson (Jul 20, 2012)

I have an African Grey. He is near the front door. 
When the doorbell rings he yells WHO'S THERE ause: GO GET THE GUN.


----------



## clare n (Jul 20, 2012)

My husband has a grey, billy. He does the microwave, both our message tones (we hunt about for our phones only to find an empty screen...) he also does the whistle on the mcdonalds advert. His most used phrases are "see ya later mate" when he hears door keys, he shouts "OLIVER" (our cat when he's naughty) at the top of his voice, "GARY, c'mon, in" (other cat) and he mimics newton spot on, when he's nipped gets told "up. Now". Knows he has a time out coming.... So he just repeats it. He likes a swear...He fell off his top perch, got himself up, exclaimed "sh*t" with a very pronounced T then kept tutting, huffing and saying oh god, all the way back up to the top. It was so funny. I know they aren't meant to use phrases in context, but he managed ok that day haha. Admittedly he is super intelligent, and beautiful, but he terrorises me when newtons not at home.... He hates me and knows how to push my buttons....


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 20, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > GeoTerraTestudo said:
> ...



Interesting... I donated a painting to Irene. I will post a few.












I paint parrots!

I paint orchids also.

I hope that you like them.... ~C



GeoTerraTestudo said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > GeoTerraTestudo said:
> ...



I know Irene! Check out the painting that I did for her. ~C


----------



## fbsmith3 (Jul 21, 2012)

As you can see from my sig, I have 2 Double head Amazon parrots. The female, Nikita, has shared my life for 17 years, the male, Max, I have shared my life for only a couple years. My wife convinced me to adopt the Max, to keep Nikita company. Boy was that a mistake, Nikita is a calm gently Amazon, Max is aggressive, ill mannered and very very smart. I have finnaly worked out a truce and he no longer bites me or even attemps to bite.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 21, 2012)

fbsmith3 said:


> As you can see from my sig, I have 2 Double head Amazon parrots. The female, Nikita, has shared my life for 17 years, the male, Max, I have shared my life for only a couple years. My wife convinced me to adopt the Max, to keep Nikita company. Boy was that a mistake, Nikita is a calm gently Amazon, Max is aggressive, ill mannered and very very smart. I have finnaly worked out a truce and he no longer bites me or even attemps to bite.



Well, I give you credit for being able to work with Max. Those Double yellow heads Amazons (and most Amazons) can be a tough parrot to work with. Smart and not afraid to use their beaks! I love when they fan their tails!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 21, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Interesting... I donated a painting to Irene. I will post a few.
> 
> 
> I know Irene! Check out the painting that I did for her. ~C





Awesome! And I love the paintings. How do you know Irene?


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 21, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> CLMoss said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting... I donated a painting to Irene. I will post a few.
> ...



Hi, I was very active in the "parrot world," donating to different rescues, sanctuaries and WPT (World Parrot Trust, to help indangered species). Irene and I would see each other at different events, and I would go to her lectures. I loved the work that she was doing with Alex and how she wanted to apply some of her methods to disabled children. So to help her I would paint paintings of Alex and donate them to her foundation so she could auction them. Irene is just a doll. I never received such gratitude and thankfulness from any of the paintings that I donated from any of the other foundations as I did from Irene. When the economy crashed, 2008, she did a lecture in the mid-west and auctioned one of my paintings for around $800. She emailed me that I saved the fundraising event for her. Since Alex passed, I have not been as involved in donating paintings. Sadly, I discovered that some of the paintings that I donated to some of these other foundations were being kept by the owners of rescues and sanctuaries. When I learned that this was going on, I stopped giving these donation (paintings) out. I work with oils in the style of the old masters which takes me months to complete a painting. So learning where my painting were ending up was very upsetting to me. Irene is the only one that I help with "cash" donations at this time. 



Thank you for your kind words about my paintings! ~C


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 21, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Hi, I was very active in the "parrot world," donating to different rescues, sanctuaries and WPT (World Parrot Trust, to help indangered species). Irene and I would see each other at different events, and I would go to her lectures. I loved the work that she was doing with Alex and how she wanted to apply some of her methods to disabled children. So to help her I would paint paintings of Alex and donate them to her foundation so she could auction them. Irene is just a doll. I never received such gratitude and thankfulness from any of the paintings that I donated from any of the other foundations as I did from Irene. When the economy crashed, 2008, she did a lecture in the mid-west and auctioned one of my paintings for around $800. She emailed me that I saved the fundraising event for her. Since Alex passed, I have not been as involved in donating paintings. Sadly, I discovered that some of the paintings that I donated to some of these other foundations were being kept by the owners of rescues and sanctuaries. When I learned that this was going on, I stopped giving these donation (paintings) out. I work with oils in the style of the old masters which takes me months to complete a painting. So learning where my painting were ending up was very upsetting to me. Irene is the only one that I help with "cash" donations at this time.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about my paintings! ~C



Wow, what a story. Sorry some of your paintings were being misused. You'll be happy to know, though, that Irene has a couple other African grey parrots, so even though Alex is gone, the research on these smart birds continues.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 21, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> CLMoss said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I was very active in the "parrot world," donating to different rescues, sanctuaries and WPT (World Parrot Trust, to help indangered species). Irene and I would see each other at different events, and I would go to her lectures. I loved the work that she was doing with Alex and how she wanted to apply some of her methods to disabled children. So to help her I would paint paintings of Alex and donate them to her foundation so she could auction them. Irene is just a doll. I never received such gratitude and thankfulness from any of the paintings that I donated from any of the other foundations as I did from Irene. When the economy crashed, 2008, she did a lecture in the mid-west and auctioned one of my paintings for around $800. She emailed me that I saved the fundraising event for her. Since Alex passed, I have not been as involved in donating paintings. Sadly, I discovered that some of the paintings that I donated to some of these other foundations were being kept by the owners of rescues and sanctuaries. When I learned that this was going on, I stopped giving these donation (paintings) out. I work with oils in the style of the old masters which takes me months to complete a painting. So learning where my painting were ending up was very upsetting to me. Irene is the only one that I help with "cash" donations at this time.
> ...



Yes, I know. But Alex was the "star". She had worked with Alex for such a long time, I think 28 years. The other two are really not that special... ~C


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> I have an African Grey. He is near the front door.
> When the doorbell rings he yells WHO'S THERE ause: GO GET THE GUN.



 



As for those paintings , words fail me at how great they are. Those are beyond works of art.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 21, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> cljohnson said:
> 
> 
> > I have an African Grey. He is near the front door.
> ...





Thank you Jacqui! I really love painting them. They just come alive on my canvas! It is very exciting! LOL!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Thank you Jacqui! I really love painting them. They just come alive on my canvas! It is very exciting! LOL!



I would imagine it would be. I am in awe of folks like you and the talent you have... and a whole lot jealous.  I am one of those frustrated types who can't draw, can't write, and can't sing. I guess somebody has to be the ones to sit in the audience and appreciate fine work when we see it.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 21, 2012)

clare n said:


> My husband has a grey, billy. He does the microwave, both our message tones (we hunt about for our phones only to find an empty screen...) he also does the whistle on the mcdonalds advert. His most used phrases are "see ya later mate" when he hears door keys, he shouts "OLIVER" (our cat when he's naughty) at the top of his voice, "GARY, c'mon, in" (other cat) and he mimics newton spot on, when he's nipped gets told "up. Now". Knows he has a time out coming.... So he just repeats it. He likes a swear...He fell off his top perch, got himself up, exclaimed "sh*t" with a very pronounced T then kept tutting, huffing and saying oh god, all the way back up to the top. It was so funny. I know they aren't meant to use phrases in context, but he managed ok that day haha. Admittedly he is super intelligent, and beautiful, but he terrorises me when newtons not at home.... He hates me and knows how to push my buttons....


Billy is a beautiful Grey! Do you know for sure that he is a male?


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 21, 2012)

i used to be a bird lover like you but then...... i took an arrow in the knee :/


----------



## clare n (Jul 22, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Billy is a beautiful Grey! Do you know for sure that he is a male?



No, we think he is a she... All the signs are pointing that way. But DNA is the only sure way I believe and the vet stresses him (her!?) out so there's no gain for bill if we know  



Ethan D said:


> i used to be a bird lover like you but then...... i took an arrow in the knee :/



Agreed! Only mine wasn't an arrow to the knee, it was a beak to the face


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 22, 2012)

clare n said:


> CLMoss said:
> 
> 
> > Billy is a beautiful Grey! Do you know for sure that he is a male?
> ...





I have had a lovebird and a parakeet/budgie, and i would get a macaw, but they are a lot of work and $


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 22, 2012)

clare n said:


> CLMoss said:
> 
> 
> > Billy is a beautiful Grey! Do you know for sure that he is a male?
> ...





I have painted many Greys and studied subtle differences between the males and females. Your Grey (by looking at the head) I believe is a male. If you can tell me how old Billy is and take a good photo of his tail (under side) I may be able to give you my guess of the sex.


One of my paintings.


----------



## Mel (Jul 22, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> [quote='clare n' pid='489916' dateline='1342847258 I know they aren't meant to use phrases in context, but he managed ok that day haha.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean about not using the text in context but my Grey does respond appropriately to the phone ringing or me calling my kids. She says night night only when it is bedtime, etc.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken Greys are smarter in general than Macaws and my Macaw would do the same. Not exactly a conversation but appropriate responses.


----------



## clare n (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you clmoss, I will get my husband to get one and post it. I'd do it myself but once all my fingers were gone I'd have no hope of using a keyboard 
And by context- what I mean is they can't use language like we do can they, for a purpose, they get used to "night" at night etc, because we say it regularly and he says see you later mate when he hears the keys, but for example unless we taught him to, he wouldn't say "yummm" when he eats. He says it all the time even when he's ripping paper, Aaaah it's hard to explain and I don't think that makes sense   there's one called Einstein who does, but he's trained. 



I skim read the last part, intending to come back to it, (it's early here and I think I'm sitting on my glasses) so I assumed that was a photo. On a second look, that is absolutely amazing. What a talent you have, that looks incredible! looks like a photograph.


----------



## Mel (Jul 22, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> clare n said:
> 
> 
> > CLMoss said:
> ...





Macaws can use your house like one big chew toy!


----------

